# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  DecaMax & TestoMax

## testoboy77

Anyone tried these before? The producers homepage looks like a joke, and the vials are just terrible and looks like something a kid made. 





I just got a batch of them at a good price, but will not use until I get a confirmation. I have only managed to google one thread about it at a danish muscle forum. Two guys there tried it and got good gains, the stated that its more potent than any other UG labs. So if anyone has any info, please share. Also if you know where in the world it is produced.

----------


## HawaiianPride.

Never seen them before but I agree they look a little "off". That's the shitty thing about UGL's, you never truly know what your paying for.

----------


## testoboy77

Hmm, yeah. The print and the logo, paper quality and website puts me off. But then again, a good looking vial with shit inside is worse than shitty looking vials and good gear inside  :Big Grin:  Well, will hope for an answer. Continue googling....

----------


## testoboy77

anyone else?

----------


## ghettoboyd

they are helf empty in the pics are the vials bigger than 10ml's?....

----------


## testoboy77

yeah, its more like 20ml vials.

----------

